# 2 soundkarten



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo ich hab da mal ne frage 
kann man unter xp 2 soundkarten gleichzeitig zum laufen bringen ? 
so das man an die einen lautsprecher und  an die anderen kopfhoerer /headset
anschliessen kann 

bei mir ist im mom 1 von 2 deaktiviert


----------



## FrankO (21. Juli 2004)

hallo
theoretisch ja, wenn die Hardware nicht zu alt ist (IRQ sharing kann) aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das antun würde wenn sich die beiden Treiber nicht vertragen mußt Du notfalls das System neu aufsetzen.
Also da hilft nur probieren und vorher unbedingt ein Image deines Systems machen ;-)
Warum splitest Du den Ausgang nicht auf  als Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer?

lg aus Hessen


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Aus Interesse: wie splittet man denn den Ausgang? Sowas wäre für mich auch interessant.


MfG Radhad


----------



## FrankO (21. Juli 2004)

dachte einfach an nen Stecker mit 2 Abgängen....ungeschickte Wortwahl ;-)


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Dann kann man aber nicht gleichzeitig über Boxen und Headset hören.


----------



## yidaki (21. Juli 2004)

Sind die Boxen an einer Anlage dran oder sinds spezielle Pc Boxen?


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Bei mir geht es an eine HiFi Anlage per Klinke/Cinch Kabel. Zur Zeit muss ich immer unter den Tisch kriechen und umstecken.


----------



## FrankO (22. Juli 2004)

> Dann kann man aber nicht gleichzeitig über Boxen und Headset hören.



versteh ich nicht, wenn ich nen 3,5er Klinkenstecker mit 2 Buchsen dazwischenstecke kann ich in einen die Boxen und in die Andere den Kopfhörer vom Headset stecken der Microfonanschluß bleibt fürs Micro...


----------



## yidaki (22. Juli 2004)

Kannst du nicht den Kopfhörer bei bedarf in die Anlage stecken und das headset einfach in den micro-anschluss?


----------



## Ranbert (23. Juli 2004)

Hmm...

Also ich hab unter XP zum einen meinen Onboardscoundchip (AC97) und eine Terratec DMX XFire 1024 gleichzeitig am laufen! Über Onboard ist mein Headset verbunden und an der Soundkarte hängt meine Anlage, das funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Bei zwei speraten Soundkarten sollte das wohl ähnlich funktionieren, wenn sich beide nicht einen Interrupt teilen, das kann man allerdings (wenn der Rechner nicht sonst schon mit Steckkarten voll ist) anhand des PCI-Steckplatzes (geringfügig) mitbestimmen...


----------



## Radhad (23. Juli 2004)

@Ranbert: Kann man denn dann z.b. über die Anlage mp3's abspielen lassen und über Headset z.b. Skype benutzen? Beides unabhängig voneinander?


----------



## Ranbert (24. Juli 2004)

Das geht völlig problemlos....
Ich kann gleichzeitig zB den Spielesound + Teamspeak über mein Headset (also Onboardsoundchip) laufen lassen und zur gleichen Zeit mit Winamp Musik über meine Anlage (sprich Soundkarte) laufen lassen! 
Es gibt ja bei fast allen Programmen wie Winamp, Teamspeak und auch Skype die Möglichkeit in den Optionen fest zu legen, über welchen Soundtreiber und damit auch welche Soundkart/Chip die Daten geschickt werden.
Und für den Fall, dass ich den Sound aus Spielen über die Anlage hören will ändere ich einfach direkt in Windows den primären Audiotreiber...


----------



## Radhad (26. Juli 2004)

Cool, werde ich mal ausprobieren!

Gut dass ich auch nen OnBoard SoundChip habe ;-)


----------



## nova-x-force (26. Juli 2004)

ok also splitten ist nix weil das micro zu recher müste und das lautsprecherkaben zu den boxen die aber nicht am rechner stehen 



thx @ all 
tolle hilfe muss jetzt nur nach teste ^^


----------



## Radhad (27. Juli 2004)

Habe es gestern getestet, Primäres Audiogerät ist meine Audigy 2 (Headset) und unter Winamp habe ich den Onboard Chip SoundMax angesprochen. Läuft einwandfrei!


MfG Radhad


----------



## nova-x-force (27. Juli 2004)

kann ich den auch auf beiden soundkarten den gleichen sound abspielen


----------



## Radhad (29. Juli 2004)

Nein, du musst schon auswählen unter Windows, was dein primäres Gerät ist, da werden erst einmal alle Sounds drüber laufen. Dann kannst du z.b. in WinAmp bei Output, doppelklick auf DirectSound z.B. die andere Soundkarte auswählen. Ich finde es komfotabler in Windows das Gerät umzustellen wenn ich über Boxen zocken möchte als mir die Finger zu brechen umstecken von Kabeln.


MfG Radhad


----------

